# A new affordable flavour RDA : COILART DPRO RDA



## KZOR

Looks promising. 

*Description:*
24mm Diameter
36mm Overall Height
Creative Postless Deck
24K Golden Plated
*Extra Bottom Feeding Pin*
Creative Adjustable Flavor Airflow
Goon Style Ultem Drip Tip
PEEK insulator
Stainless Steel, Black and Ultem

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac

Airflow looks a bit restricted.


----------



## KZOR

zadiac said:


> Airflow looks a bit restricted.


It is because it is designed for flavour.


----------



## zadiac

KZOR said:


> It is because it is designed for flavour.



Yeah, you're probably right.


----------



## RichJB

It's similar to the Hadaly, quite restricted airflow. Rip likes it:


----------



## KZOR

RichJB said:


> Rip likes it


I ignore anything he says simply because he likes everything and i know most attentive vapers know why.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## RichJB

I don't take what any reviewer says as gospel. But he raises some interesting points. Like that the coil positioning produces a hot vape. Or that the drip tip is a narrow bore for an 810. Or that the flavour falls away if you go to single coil. Or that the stainless finish is a fingerprint magnet. That is the sort of info that you don't get from a manufacturer website blurb. 

I'll still see what OhmBoy, Grimm, Vic, Dean and others have to say. But Rip is the only one with a review up so far so that's what we have.


----------



## aktorsyl

RichJB said:


> I don't take what any reviewer says as gospel. But he raises some interesting points. Like that the coil positioning produces a hot vape. Or that the drip tip is a narrow bore for an 810. Or that the flavour falls away if you go to single coil. Or that the stainless finish is a fingerprint magnet. That is the sort of info that you don't get from a manufacturer website blurb.
> 
> I'll still see what OhmBoy, Grimm, Vic, Dean and others have to say. But Rip is the only one with a review up so far so that's what we have.


True, but I think very few people take RiP seriously after his "side effects of vaping" video where he suddenly felt pains and aches all over, and it's "definitely due to vaping", and the only thing that can cure it was definitely a product that happened to be by one of his sponsors.
What a tool. Even the other BIG reviewers out there made fun of him for that.

PS: Not to detract from your review link, @RichJB . At the risk of getting off-topic, thanks for linking what's available so far!


----------



## skola

Reminds me of a postless O-atty hey @spiv ?


----------



## RichJB

Yeah, drilling the air inflows through angled blocks seems to be all the rage now. I suppose it does direct the airflow a lot more precisely than just having a slot in the side of the atty.


----------



## spiv

skola said:


> Reminds me of a postless O-atty hey @spiv ?



Yeah... like a postless dual coil O-atty meets a Hadaly so the airflow is in the right place. 
For a dual coil RDA, I think it's going to be great.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape

I'm on the lookout for one of these - so if anybody knows of a vendor shilling them... let me know!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hakhan

sqounking onto a postless deck...thats interesting concept for leaking


----------



## PsyCLown

Looks great, but I'd prefer to run it in a single coil config.

Would like someone elses opinion on how it performs in single coil mode before I consider buying one though.


----------



## PAM

I have been following this one on instagram...also looked and read one or two reviews...... My thought......I want one....i want one ....i hope santa knows I want one ...LOL


----------



## Faheem777

Anyone tried out this rda..thoughts?


----------



## Rude Rudi

available at VK and the Sirs I see


----------



## Faheem777

Rude Rudi said:


> available at VK and the Sirs I see



Vape hyper has them on special at vapecon, so considering getting one. I'm just concerned about the juice well, it looks as if it's more suited for squonking


----------



## Rude Rudi

Faheem777 said:


> Vape hyper has them on special at vapecon, so considering getting one. I'm just concerned about the juice well, it looks as if it's more suited for squonking



Saw that - in two minds now... I'm tend to overdrip - I can see this will drive me crazy...

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## MartinThor

PsyCLown said:


> Looks great, but I'd prefer to run it in a single coil config.
> 
> Would like someone elses opinion on how it performs in single coil mode before I consider buying one though.



I picked one up at Vapecon, it comes with two fused claptons which are great in there but the airflow isn't ideal for a dual coil, it works well but it needs a bit more so I took one out and it is perfect, it's a slight restricted drag but with the single coil it is amazing, the flavour is awesome and there is a ton of vapour.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## MrDeedz

And no one is still saying the estimate price lol


----------



## daniel craig

MrDeedz said:


> And no one is still saying the estimate price lol


Available at @Sir Vape


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Coil Art DPRO is a Chicken Dinner.


----------



## Rob Fisher




----------



## Rob Fisher




----------



## Ozeran

Rob Fisher said:


>




After watching this video I went and got myself the DPRO. Got to say I am impressed. The awesome flavour I get out of it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

